# setsmyle



## nico525 (30. Jan 2005)

hallo ich habe ein guestbook gemacht und wollte auch den setsmyle befehl verwenden um smylies anzuzeigen wie geht da der genaue befehl den code muss ich euch doch nicht zeigen oder?zeigt mir nur ein bsp


----------



## DesertFox (30. Jan 2005)

das klingt nach JavaScript, das ist kein JavaScript Forum, sondern ein Java Forum!!


----------



## nico525 (30. Jan 2005)

achso na dann ok tschüss


----------

